# Help, disturbing behavior, what is my puppy trying to tell me???



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

My 4 month old puppy did something strange and upsetting today. We had just gotten back from a long walk, and he was playing with his toys. I saw him stop playing and stare off into space. I wanted to give him human attention and love so I approached him and petted him affectionately along his body and sides. He at first stared at me, then backed away. I slowly tried to pet him again and he snapped at my hand, then got this strange, angry, defensive expression. I thought for a split second, "Is he going to attack me?" Then he barked loudly in my face.

It totally shocked me and I jumped to my feet, scared. He is completely quiet and almost never barks. He only barks in the morning to be let out, so his bark startled me. I immediately went back to my chair and ignored him. He approached me and stared at me some more but I just ignored him. I was shaken and not sure what to do, so I just sat in the safety of my chair.

He resumed playing with his toys, then at one point made a growling noise and charged toward my chair, then came to stop and barked again. I just continued to ignore him, but inside I am really upset. What is he trying to tell me?

A few minutes later he lay down near the door and I fed him treats while I slowly and cautiously petted his side. He seemed okay with that, since he was focused on the treats, but occasionally I saw him look at my hand that was petting him. I was nervous and alert to any body language from him, but he seemed to be interested in the treats.

Truthfully he has been acting a bit strange and subdued the past two days. On Monday, he was trying to leap onto my leg and bite my knees, which is his normal behavior. However this time he chomped really hard and I let out a (not fake) scream, then walked away and ignored him to teach him that play time ends if he bites. After that he stopped playing and lay down.

Well, ever since then he hasn't wanted to play with me. I try to engage him by petting him and speaking to him (as I did just now), but he seems disinterested. He also hasn't gotten the zoomies either, which he usually does. He kind of plays half-heartedly with his toys, and spends a lot of time sitting and staring. I don't know if this is related to what just happened.

I don't know if I am just being paranoid, but honestly I am in tears. He is such a sweet puppy and so friendly to everyone. Every person we meet in the hallway showers him with hugs, petting, while his tail wags furiously. I don't know why he has been so cold with me lately. I don't know either if there is something unknown going on that I am missing. What should I do?


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

The strange behavior continued. My pup seemed too restless to sleep and kept sitting around staring at me so I took him on a short walk. Coming back he seemed a bit hyper. I gave him a frozen toy to chew and sat near him. As he chewed it he looked toward my hand and tentatively licked it. I praised him and held my hands very still. He continued licking, then leaped backward defensively. I didn't move whatsoever, but encouraged him. Then he kind of snapped at my hand again, then leaped backward again. I leaped backward too because it hurt. What is going on? Why is he aggressive towards my hands? I have never laid a hand on him once, and I have never punished him even. The worst I do is time-out and ignoring him. I do take garbage out of his mouth on walks very frequently, but I sometimes trade for treats and I always praise him and act nice. I never yell and act mean about it.

After this second hand incident, he seemed to get zoomie-ish, so I practiced training with him. Sit, down, wait, stay, come, which he did very well.

Can anyone advise please????? I am extremely anxious about his behavior. I think I will consult some trainers around here.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think first I would take him to a vet. That staring into space before hand could have been some type of seizure. Then with him biting you, maybe something is wrong with his vision or his ears hurt from an ear infection.

Golden puppies can be very mouthy and some are not at all. My oldest broke our skin all the time, he would just latch onto us. It took a long time to break him of it.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I was going to post exactly what Cubbysan said...I wonder about some kind of neurological thing with the staring into space. Another thought would be teething pain combined with some kind of guarding issue, but I would definitely take him to the vet along with your detailed posts here describing his behavior.

Hope all is well. Sorry you're going through this!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Is it possible that he is trying to play with you? That's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Is it possible that he is trying to play with you? That's what it sounds like to me.


I don't know... His body language seemed tense rather than playful. He usually plays by jumping up and biting my pants and legs or chasing me. I used to pet him quite often around his body, and he would roll on his side and try to mouth my hands. He hasn't done any of these things in the past two days.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If someone could take a video of it for us to see, we might be able to tell you if he's playing or not. After reading your description, my first thought was that he is playing.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

I see the tasmanian devil come out of my pup very randomly; he's sweet and an ideal puppy (minus the fact he puts everything in his mouth and swallows things whole, but I digress) and seems to turn on a whim. I think some of that is normal puppy behavior as they mature. I just was trying to work on the "leave it" command by covering up a treat on the floor and rewarding him when backed off the treat that was covered by my hand. I now have a hole in my sweater and sore hands! He seemed to turn his frustration on me... so we had to take a break while he calmed down. 

I've also noticed the worst of that type of behavior comes out when he is overly tired. I equate it to an infant in their terrible twos... they just don't know when to cut their losses and go to sleep!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I had another thought...is there a new sound in your neighborhood/house that he's concerned about? A new modem or phone in your house, construction in the neighborhood, new dog next door...I'm just wondering if that staring is related to him listening to something that irritates/alarms him?


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

I took a video of his behavior, which continued today. He seems averse to me touching him. He approached me and sat at my feet. I came down from my chair and talked to him gently, and I squatted next to him so I'm not hovering above him. Then I took the video.

This morning, when I let him out of his crate, he seemed fine. He was wagging his tail and I petted him all over his body. Similarly, he lets strangers pat him all over his body.

However he doesn't like being patted on the head by me or strangers reaching forward. This appears to be a general thing that I've known about for awhile.






Yesterday, when I did the above in the video, he jumped backward more forcefully, then jumped forward and snapped at my hands. He also barked at me when I didn't move. Later he also threw his head up as he jumped backward.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

It's tough to know how much he's reacting to the camera or the scrutiny, but he doesn't look happy. That limp tail when he goes over to his toy...and then did he actually stumble when he went over to the right of the screen?

How long have you had him and has he always acted a little shy or aloof, or is this all new? Where did you get him? 

Is he teething?

I would start with your vet for a check-up and if you get a clean bill of health, I would take him to a behaviorist (not a petstore "trainer") for an evaluation?


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I would take him to the vet to make sure he isn't in any pain. I'm also wondering if he is teething. He just doesn't look like a happy little guy. 

Also, you probably don't leave the harness on him in the house do you? I'm guessing you just hadn't taken it off after his walk? It just looks a little constricting, IMHO.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

He seems like a normal puppy to me. My puppy Summit reacts strongly to head petting, too.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> It's tough to know how much he's reacting to the camera or the scrutiny, but he doesn't look happy. That limp tail when he goes over to his toy...and then did he actually stumble when he went over to the right of the screen?
> 
> How long have you had him and has he always acted a little shy or aloof, or is this all new? Where did you get him?
> 
> ...


I've had him since he was 8 weeks old. He is super outgoing with strangers, and a little bit more aloof with me, but not like this. He used to always let me pet him. I'm pretty much his sole caretaker and have single-handedly raised him. My boyfriend isn't really around much as he travels a lot, but he is definitely more playful with my boyfriend than me.

This seems to have started on Tuesday. He was at my boyfriend's parents for a week for Thanksgiving, which is the first time I've been away from him for more than 3 hours, and we got him back on Monday. It's hard to say. I didn't notice anything amiss on Monday.

He was just at the vet on Tuesday for his vaccines, and they checked him there and gave him a clean bill of health. I wondered if he was sore on his sides from the vaccines, so I called the vet. They seemed unconcerned since he is eating normally and not having vomiting or diarrhea. I tried to explain to the vet that he normally jumps on me and chases me, but now he appears to be avoiding all physical contact with me. She just said that's a good thing, and we want to avoid him wrestling with me like I'm a dog.

I think I will call the vet again and report his behavior, and if they think nothing is wrong, I will contact a behaviorist. Do you know how I can find a good one in my area?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for mentioning that harness, I meant to and forgot. 

Any chance he has some abrasions under his arms from the harness?

Also, what were the circumstances here? Was he back from a long walk again, and if so, how long, or? I watched it again and I'm not seeing any really concerning body language, but he looks tired and out of sorts.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So...behavior started after getting his vaccines? How many did they give him?

He may just be ill right now from those. Does he feel warm to you or is he drinking more water than usual?


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Goldens R Great said:


> I would take him to the vet to make sure he isn't in any pain. I'm also wondering if he is teething. He just doesn't look like a happy little guy.
> 
> Also, you probably don't leave the harness on him in the house do you? I'm guessing you just hadn't taken it off after his walk? It just looks a little constricting, IMHO.


I actually do leave it on, but I take it off at night. I make it fairly loose too... I don't think it should constrict him. I have wondered about that. It's a new easy-walk harness that I just put on him on Monday. Still, he has worn a step-in harness before in the house with no problems. Is it possible he hates the harness? 

I took it off of him now and I'll see if how he acts over the next few hours.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Thanks for mentioning that harness, I meant to and forgot.
> 
> Any chance he has some abrasions under his arms from the harness?
> 
> Also, what were the circumstances here? Was he back from a long walk again, and if so, how long, or? I watched it again and I'm not seeing any really concerning body language, but he looks tired and out of sorts.


He was back from an hour outside, but keeping in mind he doesn't spend an hour walking. We walk to the neighborhood park, which is a 5 min walk, and then I let him hang around sniffing, staring at passerby, and rolling around in the grass. I have done this every day since I had him, so I don't think he's tired from that...

The only thing I could think is that ever since he's been away for Thanksgiving, he's sleeping less at night now, only 7 - 7.5 hours. My boyfriend's parent's schedule was to wake up at 6:30 am, whereas before we had him waking up at 8 or 8:30 am. So now he hasn't adjusted back to his old schedule and keeps waking up early even though we put him to bed late. I suppose he could be tired from that.
.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If is the harness...leave it off for longer than a few hours...if he is bruised from wearing it, its gonna take time to heal.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That was my first thought when I watched the video. It appears that the harness is causing him discomfort. It could be because of his just having his vaccines, which can cause some soreness and the harness is pressing on one or more of the sore areas. I'd take the harness for for now, at least for a few days.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

OK, I checked him around his stomach and arms to see if there are abrasions from the harness. I'm not sure what this is? It looks like an extra skin fold? Is that irritated skin/abrasion, or is that just how his skin looks? Should I show this to the vet?

I took a photo with the fur over it, and with me peeling back his fur.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

LibertyME said:


> If is the harness...leave it off for longer than a few hours...if he is bruised from wearing it, its gonna take time to heal.



^^ I agree. 

OP - I watched the video and he just seems a little lathargic. That could be contributed to the vaccines. I've had animals be lethargic for a few days post-vaccines. 

We had a bad run with the easy walk harness and my boy did have abrasions under the arms. Your puppy seems to shy away from your touch at the harness area, so that might be a contributing factor. 

How does he react if you bring treats out, or toys, or act in an excited manner meant to encourage play? 

I ask because when my Bear was a puppy he was very aloof with us unless we got him excited and hyped up. He was aloof for about the first 2 months and then the bond started blossoming. I remember telling my husband that Bear loves everyone but me. He grew out of that. 

But we spent a majority of our training time making sure he was ok with handling. That he wouldn't shy away from me when I touch him. That might be something you need to work on.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Brave said:


> ^^ I agree.
> 
> OP - I watched the video and he just seems a little lathargic. That could be contributed to the vaccines. I've had animals be lethargic for a few days post-vaccines.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree, I often tell my boyfriend that he loves everyone except me. However he usually does not shy away at my touch, this is a new thing. I honestly can't tell what he thinks of me sometimes. He follows me around when I'm walking around, or he'll be sitting outside the bathroom when I come out. But he doesn't exactly wag his tail when I greet him excitedly. He just stares at me like, "why did you go in there?"

I've tried to engage him with his toys the past two days, and he is a little subdued. He'll chase them half-heartedly for a bit then lay around and just stare or look at me. I try to pet him and this happens. 

If it is the harness, that is really too bad because I was just thinking that his loose-leash walking is so much better with it. He's a major puller and/or butt-planter, so I'm constantly tugging at his neck, which is why I got the harness.


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

have you always used the harness, maybe its rubbing him?, didn't see your post above until I posted this, id take him to the vet and see if he does that behavior to you while at the vet


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

And you can always get a second opinion from a different vet.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

No, those aren't abrasions in those photos, but the harness may well be rubbing him the wrong way, so to speak. I would definitely keep it off him unless you're actually on a walk.

With all of the changes to his schedule and routines AND having vaccines and a vet visit, it's no wonder he seems a little off. I would keep him calm and quiet, exercise him to a moderate degree, and tuck him in for some extra nap time until he seems more like his normal self.

I went back and read through your history with this little guy...and in a way I had to smile. You remind me so much of myself as a first-time puppy owner 25 years ago. I wanted to do everything PERFECTLY and put a huge amount of stress on myself and was very tentative with him. So what happened with me is that my smart little guy took a good look around and figured out no one was really leading, so he took over. It took me a year and a good trainer to get us back on track. And that was after he had bitten the mailman and learned to ignore me unless he felt like it!

I'm wondering if that isn't a little bit of what's happening with you? Dogs sense when we're tentative and when we're stressed, and since leaders are calm and confident...

Don't get me wrong, I'm in no way advocating alpha rolls or scruff shakes or anything like that. But I'm wondering if a slightly different approach to your relationship might help you. I was just rereading a really good book that talks in part about how to demote your puppy and earn his respect and you might want to give it a try? It's called "My Smart Puppy" by Brian Kilcommons.

I hope I haven't offended you. Believe me, there isn't a mistake I haven't made at some point or another, so I'm not judging you in any way. It's just that it should be a really happy time for you, not a difficult and stressful one.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> No, those aren't abrasions in those photos, but the harness may well be rubbing him the wrong way, so to speak. I would definitely keep it off him unless you're actually on a walk.
> 
> With all of the changes to his schedule and routines AND having vaccines and a vet visit, it's no wonder he seems a little off. I would keep him calm and quiet, exercise him to a moderate degree, and tuck him in for some extra nap time until he seems more like his normal self.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am not offended. I am glad that someone understands. I am a naturally anxious person and will always be, which is partly why I'm so stressed about my puppy. I try not to show that to him. For example I always talk to him in a cheery, excited voice. But I'm guessing he still senses it?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Did I read right that this started the same day he got vaccines? Different dogs act differently to them. My KayCee had no trouble with her puppy vax, no trouble with her first set of annuals at 1 1/2 and at 2 1/2, her 2ed set of annuals almost killed her. My vet said no more vax for her. I have read of dogs showing temperament change for a a while after getting vax. Maybe this is the problem. Hope all works out well for you and you fur baby.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, I have had the harness off for almost 24 hours now, and he still acts strangely when I try to pet him. It is really weird. At least he started to play around me again. He will shake his toys and climb around on my lap as I sit near him and pet him all over. Yesterday, we played a little game of fetch and every time he successfully brought the toy back, I praised him and petted his whole body, and he was fine with it.

However, then he suddenly stops playing and will start staring at me. I respond with cheerful voice and try to engage him with the toys again. Then I start petting him, and he backs away again, and walks away, as in the video I posted.

I don't think this is related to the harness because why would he allow petting by strangers, and when he is excited with his toys? But then suddenly stop and appear anxious and move away when I pet him? If it really hurt him, all petting would be bad.

I have a far-fetched theory - maybe this is not plausible but here's an idea: He has not mouthed me whatsoever over the past few days which is a very different than usual. Usually when I pet him he's very physical and rolls around and mouths me or the rug or anything in sight. But he hasn't done that at all. There's been a couple of instances now where he's tentatively licked or looked at my hands, then kind of backed up or jumped backward. Similarly, he has not really mouthed any other strangers.

The last time he had any kind of rambunctious physical contact with me was on Monday. He bit me hard, and I genuinely screamed, then walked away and ignored him. He jumped on the chair but I continued to ignore him. After that, he walked away and lay down. That was the first time he really hurt me. Before I had been doing these kind of fake yelps or ouches. Is it possible that he understood that he hurt me, and is now afraid or anxious to make contact with me? And when I pet him, he wants to bite or mouth me but I giving him anxiety by touching him? Is this a possibility, or am I giving him too much credit? I don't know if it's possible for a young pup like him to have that kind of complex thought process.

Further, he definitely seems more needy and clingy than usual, but at the same time not happy when I do give him attention. He whines or barks when I go into my bedroom to brush my teeth or change. He hasn't done that since we first brought him home. We ignored him when we did this to break him of that habit and in previous weeks he was fine if we did our own thing. Now he is constantly sitting at my feet, looking up at me, or waiting outside my door. Yet when I come out and shower him with attention, he doesn't appear happy to see me. He just kind of continues staring at me, then shies away from my petting, or walks away. I really don't know what's going on with him.

If this behavior doesn't go away by the end of the weekend, I have decided to contact a behaviorist and set up an appointment. It will be difficult to get them to see what he is doing since he is always excited and energetic around strangers, but I have to give it a shot. He just seems really anxious and/or defensive.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

3 goldens said:


> Did I read right that this started the same day he got vaccines? Different dogs act differently to them. My KayCee had no trouble with her puppy vax, no trouble with her first set of annuals at 1 1/2 and at 2 1/2, her 2ed set of annuals almost killed her. My vet said no more vax for her. I have read of dogs showing temperament change for a a while after getting vax. Maybe this is the problem. Hope all works out well for you and you fur baby.


Interesting, I had not heard of a possible temperament change after vaccines. The vet had only told me to watch out for vomiting and diarrhea, and that he might be lethargic. He was a little lethargic after his previous puppy vaccines, but nothing like this.

I have a possible wild theory which I posted above, but maybe this temperament change due to vaccines is more realistic... Do you have more information on that? Has anyone else experienced that?


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I edited this post because further posts were added after that answered my questions. My suggestion is simply that if he starts being timid, try to snap him out of it. Actually try to give him zoomies. If I act excited, I know my dog will. So, I'd act all silly, excited, playful, etc. toward her and say "Where you going silly girl? Are you running away from me? Where's your ball?" I'd pretend like I'm still playing to see if she'd engage again. I'd just keep at her until she was my fun loving girl again. That's what I'd try.

If that didn't work, then I'd bring out the big guns and start talking about her star (a treat that she gets excited about) or going for a walk.

If none of that worked, I'd think something was wrong and take her to the vet.

p.s. My girl gets really upset if she thinks she's hurt me, almost anxious about it. I can say ouch but I have to let her know pretty quickly that we're okay and give her hugs.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I really appreciate that you didn't take my post the wrong way! After all, when it comes to dogs, every one is different and we're all feeling our way a little bit, no matter how long we've been at this, at least I am.

I think maybe it's all of the above? The vaccines, your scream reaction to being bitten (completely understandable!), being away from home last week, etc. etc. That's a lot of new information for a sensitive boy and it sounds like maybe he is.

One thought I have...my dogs are actually more comfortable with me when I lower my voice a little and speak very calmly, especially when we're in training mode. Maybe try putting him on a leash and putting him through his training stuff a few times a day with a lower voice and being very matter of fact? I'd be curious to see what his reaction might be. High-pitched noises are more about playtime, not serious work time, so it might be interesting.

Now that you're watching him all of the time and he's watching you all of the time...hey, maybe you're both getting anxious! I would also try ignoring him more except when you're training him. 

Not to repeat myself, but that book I recommended does some really interesting things with establishing authority with your dog with body language alone. It might be very interesting to see how that works with your guy, since he's an observer.

I wish I lived closer...I'd love to see this guy in person! He sounds super smart!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you have a combination of things going on. The vaccines definitely can and probably did make him feel bad, then you got the new harness which felt different on. And I think he may be teething, which would explain the less mouthing if his gums are hurting. I also think you are being much to tentative with him, and he isn't sure what you are about to do. 

He should feel better after awhile from the shots, don't leave the harness on all day, only put it on for walks, and start just petting and touching without hesitation. Puppies go through lots of phases, one of them can be not wanting to be petted and hugged, etc. Try different activities with him instead. I'm sure this will pass and he will be fine.


----------



## toml56 (Sep 24, 2014)

This probably not helpful,but I noticed the harness on him in the video,my pup(now 10 months) had 3 or 4 different collars until he stopped pawing at them and hated the harness which really upset him,so I am thinking try taking off collar and harness and try different types of materials ,you never know.


----------



## Toffee's mrs (Aug 19, 2014)

I can remember thinking that my dog Toffee didn't like me when he was about the same age as your dog. He is now nearly a year old and we have bonded well, but it takes more time to build a good bond than I thought it would and I think I was just too intense with him at first, which Toffee found unsettling. :uhoh:

A book I recommend is "Bonding with your dog" by Victoria Schade. She includes a section about how some dogs don't like to be touched in certain places, and how to slowly accustom them to being petted. She also advocates being a fun person to be with. A game we play with Toffee, both inside and outside, is hide and seek. If he is off lead in a park and sniffing around, I will duck down behind a bush or tree and wait. In a few seconds he has realised and is running back looking for me. Of course we have a big party when he finds me, lots of praise and then a treat. As well as building a bond, it does help with getting him to check in often when off lead. Toffee is definitely teenage just now and can get distracted with looking for squirrels, so we are working on this a lot just now!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

silverdoe said:


> ....................
> 
> This seems to have started on Tuesday. He was at my boyfriend's parents for a week for Thanksgiving, which is the first time I've been away from him for more than 3 hours, and we got him back on Monday. It's hard to say. I didn't notice anything amiss on Monday..........................


Could something have happened while Toffee was in your boyfriend's parents care? Could he have had either a major scare or something less than positive happen to him that may attribute to the behavior changes you are seeing?....just a thought....


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

He appears to be better now with accepting my touch, although sometimes he'll get up and back away from me after some petting. I just keep the petting short so he doesn't do that as often. I can only guess it was something to do with all the factors I mentioned, and the vaccines.


----------



## Brads035 (Apr 1, 2014)

Has he gotten better now? My puppy was not that affectionate in the beginning. He is now 2 years old and a complete teddy bear who loves to be petted and snuggled with, but our bond steadily grew over time. The things that helped were building the bond - hand-feeding, playing games (chase, wubba tug, dangling toys for him to grab and chew), letting him sit next to me or against me without always trying to pet him (or focusing on scratching ears/under chin rather than top of head/belly), obedience classes and sleeping in the same room. Honestly, once Cody started sleeping in my bed he turned into a different dog - loved to cuddle in the morning when he woke up. Eventually he became a cuddler all day too


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

graepian0 said:


> Has he gotten better now? My puppy was not that affectionate in the beginning. He is now 2 years old and a complete teddy bear who loves to be petted and snuggled with, but our bond steadily grew over time. The things that helped were building the bond - hand-feeding, playing games (chase, wubba tug, dangling toys for him to grab and chew), letting him sit next to me or against me without always trying to pet him (or focusing on scratching ears/under chin rather than top of head/belly), obedience classes and sleeping in the same room. Honestly, once Cody started sleeping in my bed he turned into a different dog - loved to cuddle in the morning when he woke up. Eventually he became a cuddler all day too


Thanks, he is better now, I think it was a combination of factors as mentioned above. His barking has increased, but I think it's unrelated to this particular situation (I posted another thread about it, lol).

I do think you make a good point about cuddling together. I'm not a very cuddly person myself, with humans or otherwise. I'm just kind of OCD and anal and finicky. I guess he notices that about me. Now that he has finally learned to jump on the couch, I think we can get some nap cuddle time in on the couch.

Still, I definitely pet him a lot all over his belly, chin, neck, etc. That's my favorite method of interacting with him.  I also hand feed him peanut butter and ice cubes. I also sit near him and pet him and hug him when he's playing nicely with his toys. He doesn't really mouth me anymore, but with my boyfriend, anything goes. They wrestle, cuddle, bite, and lick each other like a pack of wolves.


----------



## goldenSkye1 (Oct 9, 2014)

First of all, he is PRECIOUS! Second of all, he could be an anxious puppy. I would recommend going to a trainer and having him/her teach your puppy how to trust you more. Maybe you could try giving him treats when he allows you to pet him so that he knows you are doing something nice when you pet him and that he will get rewarded when he responds correctly. I just know that when medical-assistance dogs are trained, especially therapy dogs, they work a lot with trust and affection, teaching the dog to trust in humans because they will give love, praise, and treats. Big humans can be very scary for dogs, especially if they are anxious dogs.

Just a thought. I'm sorry you're going through this with him!! I know that the times when I feel like my girl Skye doesn't want to be with me upset me pretty badly. I hope you get some answers soon!


----------

